# شاحن البطاريات



## ali_mohands (9 مارس 2011)

انا عندي انفيرتر يحول من 220 فولت الى12 فولت و24 فولت اسئلتي هي:

1- هل يمكن استخدام الانفيرتر لغرض شحن بطاريات السيارات وما مقدارالفولتيه الواجب تسليطها على البطاريه هل هي 12 او24 علما انني قمت بتسليط 24 فولت على بطاريه 12 فولت 90اير ساعه وقد شحن البطاريه 

2- اريد مخطط لدائره الكترونيه استطيع من خلالها معرفة هل ان البطاريه قد اكتمل شخنها ام لا.

3- هل استطيع ان اجعل اخراج هذا الانفيرتر متغير الفولتيه مع العلم التيار عالي يصل الى 48 امبير
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 مارس 2011)

الانفيرتر جهاز ياخد من البطارية و يولد 220 فولت متردد لذلك لا معنى لأن تستخدم بطارية لتولد منها 220 ثم تستخدم شاحن لشحن البطارية


----------



## ali_mohands (10 مارس 2011)

*انا اعتذر على هذا الخطأ*

*انا عندي جهاز يحول من 220 فولت الى12 فولت و24 فولت اسئلتي هي:**

1- هل يمكن استخدام هذا الجهاز لغرض شحن بطاريات السيارات وما مقدارالفولتيه الواجب تسليطها على البطاريه هل هي 12 او24 علما انني قمت بتسليط 24 فولت على بطاريه 12 فولت 90امبير ساعه وقد شحن البطاريه 

2- اريد مخطط لدائره الكترونيه استطيع من خلالها معرفة هل ان البطاريه قد اكتمل شخنها ام لا.

3- هل استطيع ان اجعل اخراج هذاالجهاز متغير الفولتيه مع العلم التيار عالي يصل الى 48 امبير
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان*​


----------



## عبد الستار الجوهري (10 مارس 2011)

ali_mohands قال:


> *انا اعتذر على هذا الخطأ*​
> 
> *انا عندي جهاز يحول من 220 فولت الى12 فولت و24 فولت اسئلتي هي:*​
> *1- هل يمكن استخدام هذا الجهاز لغرض شحن بطاريات السيارات وما مقدارالفولتيه الواجب تسليطها على البطاريه هل هي 12 او24 علما انني قمت بتسليط 24 فولت على بطاريه 12 فولت 90امبير ساعه وقد شحن البطاريه *​
> ...


1- نعم يمكن شحن بطارية السيارة ان كان فيه 12 فولت مستمر او 24 فولت مستمر مع قدرة كافية ؛ شحن بطارية بجهد اكبر منها ممكن و لكن يحتاج الى دقة مستمرة لعملية الشحن حتي لا تنفجر البطارية ذات الجهد الاقل و أنا لا أنصح بها .
2- ارفق لك مثالا لدائرة شاحن سيارة يشمل لد لبيان الشحن .
- نعم يمكن ذلك باستعمال مقاومة متغيرة او ربط عدة مقاومات متناسبة القدرة بالتيار الذي يمر بكل منهما .

تحياتي


----------



## ali_mohands (10 مارس 2011)

انا اشكرك اخ باقر وانا ممنون منك اذا اعطيتني شرح عن الدائره الله يطول عمرك


----------



## ميدو العبقرى (22 مارس 2011)

ali_mohands قال:


> انا عندي انفيرتر يحول من 220 فولت الى12 فولت و24 فولت اسئلتي هي:
> 
> 1- هل يمكن استخدام الانفيرتر لغرض شحن بطاريات السيارات وما مقدارالفولتيه الواجب تسليطها على البطاريه هل هي 12 او24 علما انني قمت بتسليط 24 فولت على بطاريه 12 فولت 90اير ساعه وقد شحن البطاريه
> 
> ...



اخى الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته الافضل لحضرتك تستخدم شاحن جاهز افضل


----------



## المحمدى الشناوى (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

